# Uber gets millions of potential new drivers in California



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

http://hotair.com/archives/2015/01/...llions-of-drivers-licenses-to-illegal-aliens/


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> http://hotair.com/archives/2015/01/...llions-of-drivers-licenses-to-illegal-aliens/


Nevada did that either last year or the year before.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

The DMV lines are already bad. Hopefully no one has any business to do there in say the next six month's. That's why it wise to invest $70 in AAA auto club membership. You can do a lot of the DMV stuff right at AAA. Car registration, etc..


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

What Uber needs is Millionz of new TIPPING riders. 
Unfortunately, the new riders are all drinking out of brown paper bags.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

That's to drive, not privilege to work.


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

Well now in ca we got a couple millions of new drivers desperate and willing to make some money not matter what
And with the scam and the fake propaganda uber use to attract "intelligent-smart people like us" im pretty sure that thousands of this new legal drivers in ca are anxius to hook up with uber
The law of offer and demand; now travis know that there is going to be a lot offer and the demand curv remains constant then by logic and commun sence prices per mile have to be adjust
Probably our rates are going to be .50dlls/mile and the actual drivers cant complain or said any word becouse can be easily replaced for 3 brand new ones willing to drive with passion and enthusiams in a brand new ikea or hounday financed by santander; the dream of all inmigrant
I wish you the best to my conrades in ca i hope all of you achieve the american dream and keep enjoying your life style and be prepare to adjust your butget a little more than we already did


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

jakob said:


> That's to drive, not privilege to work.


We are independent contractors
Something like intrepeneurs so in this activitie you are not considered a worked so you can easily belong to travis crew so be ready to meet a lot of new conrades


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Today was fire in the news. A single family house was occupied by 3 Mexican families, 22 people in total. They burned it.
Try to compete with their cost of living. Uber can work for them even with $.50 per mile


----------



## GordonShumway (Sep 1, 2014)

Wait till you see the uber craiglist listings in spanish....


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

jakob said:


> That's to drive, not privilege to work.


Uh, in case you haven't noticed, they've been working here for quite some time. California also gives them in-state tuition and there are even scholarships available to them. Oh, and then there's food stamps and welfare too.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

illegals don't have SSN, no SSN, no Uber.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> illegals don't have SSN, no SSN, no Uber.


They've been stealing those for decades.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

There's a reason folks why most cabbies are lowly foreigners. No American is willing to deal with the shit we take, be it from passengers, company, city, or just the horrible working conditions with poor pay. Uber was NEVER meant for "intelligent-smart people like us" as a previous poster said. And like another poster mentioned, I know for absolute fact that you can squeeze more Mexicans into a place of domicile than sardines into a can. Driving at 50 cents a mile for a Mexican would be no issue at all.

Coincidentally and Ironically, Uber is a lot like illegal immigration. Why go through proper legal channels for residency when you can sneak into the country and say, hey, I gotta place to live already. Uber drivers did the same exact thing but instead of say hey I gotta place to live, I got a car to drive. So it is no surprise and if anything, it should very well be expected for illegals to work for an illegal company. Yes, Uber falls under the classification of bandit cab, accepting fares without proper documentation. Uber gets around this not no so much by terming their operations as "ridesharing", but having powerful government figures like the guy who got Obama elected and ultra-rich political donors like the Goldman Sachs as their collaborators.

I tell you the truth folks, if a true start-up company was to do something like Uber, the authorities would have arrested that person beat and whipped them at the Universal Studios metro station in front of large crowds, then dragged him or her during rush hour up Lankershim Blvd to the NoHo metro station where everybody must exist, they then would crucify such a person as a warning to others, don't mess with City Hall.

If you think Uber was there for your best interests as American drivers, boy, you were greatly misguided and disillusioned. You see, the passengers, they don't care who gives them a ride. So they don't care about you any more than you care about cab drivers. Just like many pro Uber people said, let the traditional taxi service die because Uber is cheaper and better, now people will say, get rid of the American drivers because illegals are cheaper and better.

This is exactly how we lost our manufacturing base to the third world. The only thing we Americans had to hold on to was the service industry. Now since we brought the third world here, we can only imagine how dim our future must become. I hear Guatemala is good during the winter.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Blame this guy hope and change


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> There's a reason folks why most cabbies are lowly foreigners. No American is willing to deal with the shit we take, be it from passengers, company, city, or just the horrible working conditions with poor pay. Uber was NEVER meant for "intelligent-smart people like us" as a previous poster said. And like another poster mentioned, I know for absolute fact that you can squeeze more Mexicans into a place of domicile than sardines into a can. Driving at 50 cents a mile for a Mexican would be no issue at all.
> 
> Coincidentally and Ironically, Uber is a lot like illegal immigration. Why go through proper legal channels for residency when you can sneak into the country and say, hey, I gotta place to live already. Uber drivers did the same exact thing but instead of say hey I gotta place to live, I got a car to drive. So it is no surprise and if anything, it should very well be expected for illegals to work for an illegal company. Yes, Uber falls under the classification of bandit cab, accepting fares without proper documentation. Uber gets around this not no so much by terming their operations as "ridesharing", but having powerful government figures like the guy who got Obama elected and ultra-rich political donors like the Goldman Sachs as their collaborators.
> 
> ...


I have no issues with the substance of your post in general but disapprove at your choice of language. I have to assume it is inadvertent but all the same it comes across as condescending to put it mildly. Remeber this is an open online forum. A few examples:
"...lowly foreigners.." How does being foreign born make one lower than you supposedly are? Do you mean lower financial status? Education? Or what?
"intelligent-smart people like us" no comment here.
You have every right to express your views on uber/immigration or whatever it is that pleases you but you should exercise a little discretion in your choice of words in an open and diverse forum like this one


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> http://hotair.com/archives/2015/01/...llions-of-drivers-licenses-to-illegal-aliens/


POST # 1 / GRUBBER: ... Settle down now....
How are these new license-holders going
to pass the "Background Check"?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 / GRUBBER: ... Settle down now....
> How are these new license-holders going
> to pass the "Background Check"?


Uber is the Mcdonalds of the passenger transportation industry.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 / GRUBBER: ... Settle down now....
> How are these new license-holders going
> to pass the "Background Check"?


HaHa, I think you only have to have one misdemeanor to get hired. It's just that the convicted felons go to the front of the line.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> They've been stealing those for decades.


They get found out eventually. I've known a few cases where it was stolen and even paying taxes on that SSN. 
The original SSN person was getting weird mail etc


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> They get found out eventually. I've known a few cases where it was stolen and even paying taxes on that SSN.
> The original SSN person was getting weird mail etc


They don't need to steal SS#, They can get a Temporary Identification Number (TI#).


----------



## Grandma Driver (Apr 9, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 / GRUBBER: ... Settle down now....
> How are these new license-holders going
> to pass the "Background Check"?


----------



## Grandma Driver (Apr 9, 2015)

They only check state and national databases for background check. No bad records found you are in.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Grandma Driver said:


> They only check state and national databases for background check. No bad records found you are in.


POST # 22 /Grandma Driver: Thanks for
the Quotation from
Almost Last Year! Welcome to UPNF.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Holy shit I had no idea this site was filled with xenophobic morons worried about immigrants "taking our yobs". This job sucks, uber sucks, and I love Mexicans.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Holy shit I had no idea this site was filled with xenophobic morons worried about immigrants "taking our yobs". This job sucks, uber sucks, and I love Mexicans.


POST # 24/Like...are you my uber?: Like
it took You T E N D A Y S 
to realize that ? You need a stonger con-
stitution to Endure UPNF!


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 24/Like...are you my uber?: Like
> it took You T E N D A Y S
> to realize that ? You need a stonger con-
> stitution to Endure UPNF!


Why do all your posts look like they were typed by Michael J. Fox


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 22 /Grandma Driver: Thanks for
> the Quotation from
> Almost Last Year! Welcome to UPNF.


^^^
Hahaha... You're so cool.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> View attachment 3343
> Blame this guy hope and change


After evaluating the political crap for several decades now, I've come to the conclusion that they're all pretty much the same piece of shit in different skin.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Holy shit I had no idea this site was filled with xenophobic morons worried about immigrants "taking our yobs". This job sucks, uber sucks, and I love Mexicans.


I'd ****ing go to Mexico and carry peasants on my back for one taco per day before I'd associate with cock-sucking Kalanick. Maybe I could get a rickshaw, or a little red wagon though, my back is about done.

I like the Mexicans too. I say we keep them and get rid of the greedy ass-lickers that ruined the country.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> I'd ****ing go to Mexico and carry peasants on my back for one taco per day before I'd associate with cock-sucking Kalanick. Maybe I could get a rickshaw, or a little red wagon though, my back is about done.
> 
> I like the Mexicans too. I say we keep them and get rid of the greedy ass-lickers that ruined the country.


Can I get an Amen???!!!


----------



## CONDIA (Sep 14, 2014)

HOW much ignorance!
That's why, despite being born in the USA, your great achievement is to be an Uber Driver.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

CONDIA said:


> HOW much ignorance!
> That's why, despite being born in the USA, your great achievement is to be an Uber Driver.


Thanks but I have a graduate degree and do uber as a side job. Such ignorance...


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> Thanks but I have a graduate degree and do uber as a side job. Such ignorance...


My great achievement was quitting Uber. GO ME!!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

CONDIA said:


> HOW much ignorance!
> That's why, despite being born in the USA, your great achievement is to be an Uber Driver.


What do you mean 'despite' being born in the USA? You mean because of being born in the USA? This place is a dump now.


----------



## Like...are you my uber? (Jun 11, 2015)

I think this video says it all!!! I love this guy...


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Like...are you my uber? said:


> I think this video says it all!!! I love this guy...


The only way that could be better, is if he was dancing on Kalanick's corpse.

Needs live rounds in his gun belt too. This is ****'n Amarika!!


----------

